# HTML: style="position: absolute;..."



## kfust (1. April 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mal wieder ein Problem mit IE

wenn ich einer Tabelle sage: 
	
	
	



```
style="position: absolute; left:center; top:1600;"
```

dann zeigt es mir im Firefox richtig an aber leider in IE nicht

hat jemand eine IDEE wie ich diess Problem lösen kann

manchmal regt mich IE zu Tode auf

mfg kfust


----------



## Maik (1. April 2009)

Hi,

einen Wert *center* für die left-Eigenschaft gibt es überhaupt nicht (zulässig ist hier eine numerische Angabe, oder der Wert *auto*), und beim top-Wert fehlt die Angabe zur Einheit (px).

Ansonsten kann ich mit dem Codeschnipsel keinen Darstellungsunterschied zwischen FF und IE entdecken.

mfg Maik


----------

